
Ask HN: Cannot get past the recruiter/HR call, any suggestions? - ednarga
Cannot get past the recruiter&#x2F;HR call, any suggestions?
======
davman
UK, EU, US?

If its UK I would suggest you find some reputable 3rd party recruiters (yes
some do exist although rare) and start talking to them. Even if nothing comes
of it, practise makes perfect.

~~~
ednarga
removed

~~~
davman
I'm sure good recruiters exist there too!

In all honesty, talking to people in an engaging way is a key skill no matter
what industry you want to be in, Computer Science or otherwise.

If you really want to avoid people, you can maybe follow the stereotype of
grumpy sysadmin, but even then you need to land the role in the first place.

Really just find something you are passionate about (hopefully Computer
Science!) and talk to someone about it passionately. Then talk to someone
else. Then someone else. Rinse and repeat until you can convince someone you
really want the job they have on offer.

~~~
ednarga
removed

~~~
davman
In this case I can definitely recommend using a 3rd party recruiter. It costs
you nothing (they take a % on top of your salary from your employer), and will
often help coach you on the best way to get a particular role as its in their
best interest (€€€) for you to succeed.

In some cases they will even prepare the recruitment team at the employer by
explaining that you know your stuff but struggle to communicate effectively
early in the process.

Find some other CS people in your country and ask around for a good recruiter.

------
hguhghuff
Yes, that you be more verbose in your communication.

